# Congrats Deltaboy!!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Scott and Beth just had their first baby girl, Isabella.

Cigars are coming tomorrow buddy!!!

:beer:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Very Cool, Congrats Scott and Beth.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats !!! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats!!

You will get caught up on your sleep in a year or two :lol:

:beer:

Bob


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> You will get caught up on your sleep in a year or two :lol:
> 
> ...


Cograts Scott!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats! My two have changed my life forever. Enjoy as they grow up VERY fast.

Mike


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Scott,

As a parent of 2 terrific kids I will tell you kids change everything!

Especially a girl. :wink:

Blue Plate


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Scott, congradulations to both of you! (new hunting partner, another shotgun, etc)


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats Scott!!

Let's see a pic of the new addition! :beer:

Ryan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations Scott! The world as you know it just got turned upside on its head compared to before. Ask Chris :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

:beer: congrats


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Way to go Scott and Beth!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats Scott.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Congratulations Scott and Beth. Remember last Fall when you just picked up and went hunting when ever you wanted.......they grow up fast. Start saving your money.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats man!


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations Scott and Beth! Now the work begins. I hope all went well.
:beer:


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats Scott! Very exciting news!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats Scott............... A new huntin buddy!!!!! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Excellent! Congrats Scott and Beth!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats Scott! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates Man!!!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Alright!! Congrats Scott and Beth.....!! :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Good Job Scott!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Congrats, on the little one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy and cherish every moment!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This is great news! Congratulations! The name surprises me, though. I would have bet on Decoy or Delta or something like that. Momma must already be setting the rules.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Congrats Scott! 
Hope you got enough hunting in last year to take care of you for a while!
Jim


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Here is a picture of Isabella and Dad...

[siteimg]6449[/siteimg]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Scott


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good thing she looks like her mamma!!!! :wink: Looks like a keeper Scott!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

what are you talking about her and dad...........that's not me in the picture 

just kiddin man, big congrats to ya :lol:

:beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats scott!!! Well you might as well bring some of those new mounts to my house cuz all your going to have room for now is toys.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats Scott!!! :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Looks so sweet and innocent right now just wait till she's a teenager. :lol: Anyway congrats! :thumb:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats Scott and Beth

Have you bought her any camo yet? I will check and see if I have some hande me downs from my two daughters and get them off to you right away.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Congrats on the new addition Scott. Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats a beautiful little girl Scott-Congrats


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats Scott! :beer:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------

